# camping headaches and joys



## catfish

Had to go is camping with the in laws. So I took all my cord. 
To get away from the bickering I started to make bracelets and sell. I'd get asked every 10 minutes if I'd sold any. I'd say no and hear a snicker. 
I moved to a nice place away from camp and made a killing. 
Back at camp she asked again in a snide tone....did you make any money. 
So I said "Why yes I did, and pleasantly surprised on how well I did". When asked how much, I politely refused to say and just showed them the wallet wouldn't close. That just made them more curious. But I never said. Oh she was mad. Bahahahaha. 
I made just over $ 200 in 12 hours.


----------



## MrParacord

Yeah, way to stick it to the in laws!  Congrats on the sales. Did you pass out any fliers or business cards?


----------



## catfish

Didn't think of having cards to pass out. Nice idea!
98% of the in laws are great  . Thankfully there's only 2 that I have a problem with. Lol.


----------



## SirDonB

I agree, nice way to stick it to the inlaws... after making about the same as you in about 8 hours at an event I attended, my other half doesn't say a word to me about it anymore. When I break out my cord, she just asks what I am making, how long I think it will take, and who its for. The kids usually ask if there is anything they can help me make, and my inlaws just stay out of it thankfully enough.

I just completed 2 dog collars for my dad this weekend. I will have to get him to email me some picks of them on the dogs for my site.

Sorry if I got off topic or jacked your thread. I am usually the only one that goes camping in my family, so it is always a good stress free time for me, so no headaches. I am usually backcountry camping, so I am normally nowhere near any people or civilization. I may have to build a portable box or something to take all my supplies with me to keep in my vehicle when I go out so if asked, I can make stuff on request.


----------



## MrParacord

SirDonB said:


> I agree, nice way to stick it to the inlaws... after making about the same as you in about 8 hours at an event I attended, my other half doesn't say a word to me about it anymore. When I break out my cord, she just asks what I am making, how long I think it will take, and who its for. The kids usually ask if there is anything they can help me make, and my inlaws just stay out of it thankfully enough.
> 
> I just completed 2 dog collars for my dad this weekend. I will have to get him to email me some picks of them on the dogs for my site.
> 
> Sorry if I got off topic or jacked your thread. I am usually the only one that goes camping in my family, so it is always a good stress free time for me, so no headaches. I am usually backcountry camping, so I am normally nowhere near any people or civilization. I may have to build a portable box or something to take all my supplies with me to keep in my vehicle when I go out so if asked, I can make stuff on request.


I never been camping to that extent before. I always wondered how long I could survive on my own


----------



## SirDonB

MrParacord said:


> I never been camping to that extent before. I always wondered how long I could survive on my own


if you plan it properly, you could go indefinitely... I usually just go for a weekend, 2-3 days at a time. but before we hijack this thread, should probably move it to its own.


----------



## MrParacord

SirDonB said:


> if you plan it properly, you could go indefinitely... I usually just go for a weekend, 2-3 days at a time. but before we hijack this thread, should probably move it to its own.


Good idea. We need a camping survival thread.


----------



## ThreeJ

Do you know what the difference is between in-laws and out-laws is. 



Out-laws are wanted.

Glad you survived the camping trip.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Do you know what the difference is between in-laws and out-laws is.
> 
> 
> 
> Out-laws are wanted.
> 
> Glad you survived the camping trip.


LOL! Good one.


----------



## dbass2715

Wow thats the way to do it


----------

